# Echolote......kritisch betrachtet



## dodsdomd (26. Juli 2008)

Petri Heil

Mich würde eure Meinung zum Thema Echolot und Technisierung des Angelns interessieren. 
Die neuste Generation Echolote ist in der Lage Fische nach ihrere Art zu erkennen und anzuzeigen. Wird es dem Angler damit nicht zu leicht gemacht? Verkommt das Angeln damit nicht zum reinen abfischen nach Masse und Größe? Sind dadurch nicht auch Gewässer bedroht leer gefischt zu werden?
Vielleicht wäre ein Verbot von Echoloten doch ganz sinnvoll und der Angler würde damit wieder zum "Angler"; sprich er müsste das Gewässer beobachten, ansitzen, ausprobieren. Ich denke das den Fischen immer mehr die Chance genommen wird, sich zu schützen.

Bin gespannt auf eure Meinungen.
Vielen Dank


----------



## mike12mike (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Echolote......kritisch betrachtet*

Grundsätzlich muss ich sagen hast du eigentlich Recht! Mir selber ist sowas sowieso zu teuer und außerdem finde ich das dann das Angeln nicht mehr Angeln ist weil man sowieso weiß was anbeisst und das finde ich macht keinen Spaß, mich würde aber andere Meinungen auch interessieren!


----------



## nemles (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Echolote......kritisch betrachtet*

Ich möchte das Echolot nicht mehr missen.
Ich bin viel auf Ost/Nordsee unterwegs und kenne natürlich nicht alle Gegenden, die ich besuche. Daher ist das Echolot für mich eine Art Meeresboden-Radar.
Damit bin ich in der Lage, markante Untergrundänderungen festzustellen.

Von den Fischen, die da ab und zu mal abgebildet werden, hab ich noch keinen gefangen|supergri


----------



## Spaceguppy (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Echolote......kritisch betrachtet*

Moin,

Einerseits
Ich sehe das nicht ganz so dramatisch, weil wohl nur wenige den nötigen finanziellen Aufwand treiben dürften. Dieser Personenkreis sollte ohnehin ein intensives Verhältnis zu seinem Hobby haben und eher nicht zur Ausrottungsfraktion gehören. Einen Fisch gefunden zu haben, heißt auch nicht automatisch, ihn gefangen zu haben. 

Andererseits
Ich lehne Extrem-echolote, Unterwasserkameras, Futterboote, Tauchen, etc. ab und mir kann auch niemand imponieren, der sich mit nem hochgerüsteten Boot in ausländischen Gewässern "Traumfänge" zusammenkauft. 
Die Engländer urteilen da ganz hart: "cheating- doesn't count". Diese Art der Angelei würde auch zerstören, was ich unter anderem beim Angeln der Jagd vorziehe: Ungewissheit, Magie und die Unmöglichkeit, irgendetwas zu erzwingen. 

Aber warum sollte ich aus meiner eigenen Abneigung heraus jemandem etwas verbieten, ohne das er sich nicht in der Lage sieht, zu fangen. Wir verbieten uns schon genug untereinander und zur Schonung der Bestände gibt es Mindestmaße, Schutzzonen, Fangbegrenzungen etc.

Leben und leben lassen
Christian


----------



## Dxlfxn (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Echolote......kritisch betrachtet*

Hallo,
ich meine, du siehst es etwas zu eng und viele gehen mit völlig falschen Gedanken ans Echolot. Oben stehen schon Mein uingen von Personen, die garnicht wissen, was ein Echolot leistet. Es wird nur unterstellt.
Echolotverkäufer versuchen natürlich genau das, was du schreibst, als Realität zu verkaufen. Es ist nicht so. Angler, die sich ein Echolot zu dem Zweck kaufen, damit den Fisch zu finden, zu identifizieren und dann gezielt anzuwerfen und zu fangen, werden immer enttäuscht werden.
Die Echolotleistungen, die hier so durch den Blätterwald rauschen, sind oft bei Laborbedingungen erzielte Ausnahmeleistungen. Die gleichen Echolote haben bei etwas tieferem Wasser, mehr Salzgehalt oder größerem Schwebstoffanteil kläglich versagt.
Ich würde mir nicht soviele Gedanken darum machen. Diejenigen, die ständig "Fernseh" schauen, angeln garnicht. Sie beschäftigen sich viel mehr mit dem, was sein könnte, als mit dem, was ist.
Echolote zu verbieten, ist genauso kurz gedacht, wie andere Techniken, Köder, Taktiken usw. zu verbieten. Wir befinden uns zur Zeit in einer Entwicklung wo es immer schwerer wird, noch Fische zu fangen. Die Flüsse und Seen werden sauberer - und der Fischbestand nimmt ab. Die Meere werden imm er stärker befischt und alle wollen ihren Anteil. Das Echolot hat seine Berechtigung bei der Suche nach Plätzen und markanten Bodenformationen, Futterfischschwärmen usw.
Viele die kein Echolot benutzt haben oder mit falschen Vorstellungen an die Sache herangehen, unterstellen Leistungen, die man garnicht bekommt. Ich selbst benutze ein
Doppelfrequenz Farbecholot. Dieses dient mir in erster Linie zur Geschwindigkeitmessung und 
der Suche nach Futterfischen. es ist kaum möglich, gezielt Dorsche, Meerforellen oder lachse aufzufinden und anzusteuern.


----------



## dodsdomd (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Echolote......kritisch betrachtet*

Bis hier hin schon mal danke für eure Äußerungen. 
Auch kann ich viele Meinungen gut nachvollziehen. Nur muss ich sagen, dass auch Echolote immer billiger werden und dadurch natürlich mehr Anglern zur Verfügung stehen. Was ich aber noch nicht ganz verstehe, ist die Tatsache das alle Angler Wissen das die Fischbestände immer weiter zurück gehen und gerade desswegen aufhören müssten auch noch die letzten Verstecke der Fische mit Echoloten ausfindig zu machen um sie zu fangen. Ergibt irgendwie keinen Sinn für mich. Die Leistung der Echolote wird auch immer besser und Experten wie Uli Beyer nutzen bereits Echolote auf denen man tatsächlich den Hecht in Größe und Farbe erkennt.


----------



## Dxlfxn (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Echolote......kritisch betrachtet*

.....Leute wie ( auch immer )....
Tut mir leid. Aber die sind nicht maßgeblich. Sie haben eigentlich nur einen Zweck: Umsätze zu generieren, Leute weich zu kochen und kaufwillig zu machen. Unter gleichen bedingungen in einem für beide neuen Gewässer sind diese Leuchten auch nur das, was alle sind: Suchende Angler.
Ist aber "off topic" und sollte sicher woanders beleuchtet werden ( wenn überhaupt - denn in Zeiten von DSDS benötigen offenbar auch viele Angler dieses Fankult).


----------



## Picasso71 (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Echolote......kritisch betrachtet*

Die Leistung der Echolote wird auch immer besser und Experten wie Uli Beyer nutzen bereits Echolote auf denen man tatsächlich den Hecht in Größe und Farbe erkennt.[/quote] 


Klar wird die leistung immer besser, aber so wie du es beschreibst mit fische erkennen, habe ich noch keines gesehen..


ich selber nutze das Hummi 797..

greats karsten


----------



## dodsdomd (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Echolote......kritisch betrachtet*

Das kann ich dir gerne raus suchen ; ). Nur ist das ja icht die Frage. Die Frage ist ob man unsere stark belasteten Gewässer auch noch mit einem Echolot völlig leer fischen soll?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Echolote......kritisch betrachtet*

Also einiges ist einfach überzogen, albern dargestellt. #d

Es wurde schon geschrieben: Die angezeigten Fische werden nie gefangen, kenne ich auch so! 

Was da alles zusammengeworben wird - wer es denn glauben will ... der glaubt aber auch alles ...

Ein Echolot hilft auf einem Riesengewässer interessante Stellen zu finden, an erster Stelle eben die Tiefenlotung, die mit einer Leine oder Angel zu langwierig und mühsam ist. In zweiter Linie kann man noch etwas über die Bodenstruktur erfahren, aber das geht erheblich sicherer mit einer Probe, weil das Echolot eben nur Reflektionen messen kann. "Fish-Finder" ist die Verhohnepeepelung an sich, eben Ami-Slang.

Ein Sichtgerät für die Unterwasserstruktur trifft es genauer, und ohne ist man auf Riesengewässern ziemlich verloren, braucht Jahre um interessante Stellen zu finden. Mit dem Echolot kann ich selber nachschauen, ein Spürgerät für den Untergrund, was komfortabler als die Handleine funktioniert. Das ist doch klasse. :m

Wer dermaßen technikfeindlich an die Sache herangeht, soltle vlt. auch nur mit einer alten Hanfhandleine angeln, nur ein Primitruder benutzen, um den Fischen noch mehr Chancen zu lassen. 

Wenn es um ferngesteuerte getarnte U-Boote mit Unterwassersichtgerät und Explosivharpunen geht, dann würde ich auch sagen: #d#d#d

Aber ein Echolot ist nun mal kein Laserstrahlfischkillgerät, das sollte man wissen. Im Gegenteil, wenn ein Echolot zu intensiv das Wasser beschallt, sind etliche Fische dort weg, ein Scheucheffekt in der Stillage ist zumindest empirisch befunden. :g


----------



## Dxlfxn (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Echolote......kritisch betrachtet*

Du muß es nicht raussuchen.
Es gibt solche Situationen auf dem Wasser und jeder Echolotbesitzer hat sie schon gesehen. Es sind aber die Ausnahmen. Diese werden fotografiert und in die Medien transferiert. Fahr mit Udo Meyer oder Knaller Walle raus - und du wirst dein blaues Wunder erleben - den Alltag!
Und wenn du diesen Fisch findest, hast du ihn noch lange nicht! Es sind doch schon sehr
naive Vorstellungen.

Ich möchte aber noch hinzufügen - damit kein falscher Ton rüberkommt: Diese oft zitierten Angler verstehen in der Regel ihr Fach. Ihr Hauptvorteil liegt aber darin, dass sie sich mit Hig End Ausrüstung ausstatten können, diese in der Regel nicht bezahlen müssen ( ..und dann solche Fotos machen, um den Umsatz anzukurbeln ) und viel zeit für ihre Unternehmungen haben.
Otti Normalverbraucher steht dann der Mund offen: Du brauchst nur noch das Echolt für 2000 Euro, suchst dir dann in aller Ruhe die Trophyfische aus, wirfst sie an und drillst sie ruhig aus. Dann kommst du in die Zeitung und bist endlich auch mal n Held!


----------



## Picasso71 (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Echolote......kritisch betrachtet*

Ne sicher nicht, da hast du wohl recht..

Aber die meisten der echo-nutzer werden auch sicher bestätigen können das der Fangerfolg nicht wirklich drastisch steigt..

Es geht eigentlich nur darum um markannte stellen zu finden ...

Daselbe haben wir früher mit der Lot-rute gemacht mit gleichem erfolg..nur nen echo ist halt bischen einfacher um  markannte stellen zu finden...

zb. du  fährest 1 woche an ein fremdes Gewässer mit 30-100 ha
würden 4 wochen nicht reichen um dir mit der lote einigermaßen ein bild vom grund zu machen...

Sogesehen finde ich einfach nen Echo spart Hauptsächlich zeit..und die ist halt als berufstätiger reichlich knapp..... ..

gruß karsten


----------



## Mr. Lepo (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Echolote......kritisch betrachtet*

Hoi, 
mit Echolot kann ich zwar Standorte lokalisieren, ob ich den Fisch dann aber auch fange liegt immer noch am Köder den ich anbiete.
Seit ich ein Echolot benutze, haben sich meine Fänge zwar nicht drastisch verbessert, jedoch weiss ich seit dem wo sich der Fisch bevorzug aufhält.


----------



## Picasso71 (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Echolote......kritisch betrachtet*

Ja genau das ist dann aber meist auch alles..aber reicht ja auch..


Also nicht alles glauben was intensiv stark beworben wird, das sind immer Idealfälle..

Sonst hätten wir ja auch schon seid jahren die 12-18 std-Windel...)


----------



## rainer1962 (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Echolote......kritisch betrachtet*

ich sehe das anders,
es werden mit dem Lot *mehr* Fische gefangen, die Begründungen habt ihr ja schon gegeben.
Ich brauche nun mal nicht soviel der kostbaren Zeit verschwenden um die Strukturen und Hot Spots zu finden, dadurch erhöht sich meine Angelzeit, die gewonnene Zeit wiederum verbringe ich an den jeweiligen Spots denn wo anders "rumzugondeln" wäre ja unlogisch...ergo, *mehr Zeit am Spot bringt mehr Fisch.*


----------



## rainer1962 (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Echolote......kritisch betrachtet*

p.s.
dass die "Profis" mehr fangen liegt ebenfalls in der Tasache begründet, dass sie einfach bessere Möglichkeiten und mehr Zeit haben als andere, wenn ich den ganzen Tag aufm Wasser wäre und nicht arbeiten müsste, die gelegenheit hätte den Laichhechten in Schweden, dan Waller am PO/Ebro, den Karpfen irgendwo, den Lachsen den Meefos usw. je nach Spezialisiereung treiben sich die Burschen an den dementsprechenden Gewässser rum, dann würde ich auch das ein oder andre Foto mehr im Album haben.
Ich bin überzeugt davon, dass so mancher "Amateur" hier im Board, bei gleichen Voraussetzungen, dem ein oder andren "Profi" zumindest Paroli bieten könnte....
ach ja..
und ob die geposteten Fänge dieser Herren auch wirklich alle selbst gefangen wurden? genaues weiss man ja nicht oder?
das Problem ist nur dem Anfänger oder sagen wir dem Otto Normalo, der sich nicht wirklich übers I Net informiert, wird halt vorgegaukelt Köder XY immer die Waffe, Echolot und Lundboot gehört zum vertikalangeln genauso wie die Glocke in den Kirchturm, Drop Shot, Texas und Carolina Rig sind das Mass aller Dinge (ist ja nicht wirklich alles neu, man denke nur an das alte Tunkangeln auf Zander, oder Seitenmontage) usw. usw. usw...
das Angeln wird immer populärer, immer spezialisierter, und die Industrie stellt sich drauf ein und macht nen Mords Umsatz.
Früher, wurde beim dealer , Maden Lockfutter geholt, es wurden Köfis gestippt und los gings, gefangen haben wir auch, heute kommt man unter nem hunni gar net mehr ausm Laden raus und die Gummis und Wobbler stapeln sich im Keller, weil ja immer neue rauskommen die man braucht ;-)....


----------



## maesox (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Echolote......kritisch betrachtet*

Hallo,

Dem "Otto-Normal-Echolot-Angler" werden Gewässerstrukturen ersichtlich. Anhand dieser läßt sich dann vielleicht Fisch fangen!!So sehe ich das!! 

Ich kann Fischsicheln mir Erfahrung deuten-das Fangen ist ne ganz andere Geschichte!! Habe jedenfalls noch nie meinem Echolot ne Krone aufgesetzt,wenn ein Fisch gebissen hat. Es ist nur ein praktischer Helfer,mehr nicht!

Viele Grüße
Matze


----------



## Rheinfischer 64 (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Echolote......kritisch betrachtet*

Wenn ich sehe wie oft optimal augerüstete Angler ohne Fang vom Wasser gehen, dann frage ich mich was soll die ganze Diskussion ???.Ich möchte nicht in 3 Tagen Urlaub an einem 500ha Gewässer ohne E-lot fischen müssen . Wir haben in Deutschland schon genügend Restriktionen!! Um den Fischbestand zu schützen helfen m.E. nur kosequente Entnahmelimits und vor allem die Durchsetzung der Limits.


----------



## Andy-583 (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Echolote......kritisch betrachtet*

Ich finde auch, dass das Echolot viel zu überschätzt wird. 
Diese Saison ist meine erste mit Echo und ich habe bis jetzt noch nicht mehr gefangen als sonst. :c

Ich finde, es ist ein Helfer auf den man aber auch verzichten könnte. Vor allem an seinem Heimgewässer kennt man die Hotspots auch ohne Echo. An fremden Gewässern kann man gute Stellen vielleicht schneller finden. Die "einheimischen" Angler kennen diese wahrscheinlich sowieso, auch ohne Echo. 

Die Stellen, die ich vor meinem Echolotkauf schon kannte, befische  erfolgreicher, als die mit dem Echo gefundenen. Man muss sich halt trotz Echolot noch auf sein Gefühl verlassen und selber die Fische fangen.


----------



## Hulk16 (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Echolote......kritisch betrachtet*

Zum Boot gehört ganz eifach ein Echolot, oder sollen die Boote alle auf Grund laufen?
Ein Echolot zeigt zwar Fisch an aber niemals die Fischart.
Ein Echolot ist ein praktisches Hilfsmittel für Angler, so kann ich beim Schleppangeln auf die Gewässertiefe achten, so das meine Wobbler nicht immer am Grund hängen bleiben.
Alle anderen Aussagen beruhen nur auf Neid von Kollegen die kein Echolot oder Boot haben.
Wir können dann gleich die Autos abschaffen, dann ist die Luft besser und alle kommen gleich schnell ans Ziel.......
Ich finde es einfach nur traurig, das die eigenen Kollegen das Hobby aus Neidgründen versuchen anderen kaputt zu reden.
Es wird immer Angler geben die mehr Fische fangen wie ich, mich stört es nicht, deswegen kann ich auch noch gut schlafen.........


----------



## maesox (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Echolote......kritisch betrachtet*

@Hulk

Das würde ich unseren "Kollegen" nie  unterstellen!!!!!!!

Das Echolot wird nur immer in Verbindung mit "Fische fangen" genannt was absolut falsch ist!!

Es ist ein nützlicher Helfer in allen Belangen!!!!!!! Fische fangen ist ne andere Geschichte!!;-)


----------



## rainer1962 (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Echolote......kritisch betrachtet*



Hulk16 schrieb:


> Ein Echolot zeigt zwar Fisch an aber niemals die Fischart.
> .........


 
seh ich anders, Raubfische können sehr wohl von Friedfisch unterschieden werden, man muss das Lotbild als gesamtes lesen, dann kann man schon sehr viel daraus erkennen, wer natürlich nicht vertraut ist mit dem Teil, der wird tatsächlich nur die Bodenstruktur (wenn überhaupt) lesen können. Natürlich kommt es auch immer auf die Quali des Lotes an, mit nem Smartcast seh ich nun mal nicht viel mehr als die Tiefe


----------



## Hulk16 (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Echolote......kritisch betrachtet*

Klar zanderfetischist, fall mir ruhig in den Rücken.#h

Das deuten des Echolotbildes will gelernt sein, das ist mir schon bewußt.

Aber darum geht es dodsdomd ja nicht, er meint wenn alle Angler Ansitzangler (Schluckangler) wären, ja dann wäre seine Anglerwelt wieder in Ordnung.
Ein paar Verbote mehr die ihm passen und schon fuktioniert es mit dem Fischreichtum in seinem Gewässer.

Das Zauberwort dürfte hier wohl eher C+R sein, würde mich interessieren wie er dazu steht.

Denn nicht die Echolote oder andere High Tec Hilfsmittel dezimieren den Fischbestand, sondern die Kollegen welche den Fisch in großer Stückzahl hemmungslos entnehmen.


----------



## dodsdomd (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Echolote......kritisch betrachtet*

Erst mal habe ich mich für keinerlei Verbote ausgesprochen, sondern lediglich die Frage gestellt ob man es nicht doch verbieten sollte? >Aus genannten Gründen. Mit Neid hat dies wenig zu tun, sondern es ist eine Fragestellung!!! 
Und die Frage zielt auch nur darauf ab, technische Neuerungen mal etwas zu hinterfragen. Wer lesen kann ist also wiedermal klar im Vorteil. 

Und wie "Zanderfetischist" schon erwähnte wird das Angeln immer populärer und gewinnorientierter. Beides ist eine schlechte Kombination. Denn es wird auch das Echolot sich weiter entwickeln und irgendwann so ausgereift sein, das man einfach sehen kann wo der Hecht steht, wie groß er ist usw. 

An riesen Gewässern verstehe ich den Gebrauch eines Echolotes auch vollkommen. Nur wird es mehr und mehr auch an kleineren Gewässern (Seen, Flüßen, Kiesgruben) eingesetzt. Deswegen die Frage was das dann noch mit angeln zu tun hat? Wer keine Zeit hat den See zu erkunden, sollte sich ein anderes Hobby suchen. Hier geht es um Natur erleben und verstehen und nicht auf einen Bildschirm schauen. 

Catch and Release ein klares ja.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Echolote......kritisch betrachtet*

Fisch"erkennung" fängt bei Sideimaging - Geräten für zigtausende Teuros an - vorher ists allenfalls Fisch"raten" - von Fischartenerkennung ganz zu schweigen (Ausnahme Waller beim klopfen direkt unterm Boot, reagiert halt sonst kein Fisch aufs Wallerholz..)...

Dazu sollten sich die Leute, die behaupten auf handelsüblichen Echolote Fische sicher zu erkennen, erstmal mit der Technik beschäftigen. 
Zitat aus einem Vortrag von Thomas Schlageter beim Norwegentreffen in Berlin (ausm Kopf, nicht wörtlich):
Je nach Geberwinkel kann man in 30 - 50 Meter Tiefe nichtmal einen VW - Bus mit dem Echolot orten... (aber nen 50 oder 60 cm Zander kann man da ja richtig ansprechen, meinen manche.....)

Auch das mit den Strukturen ist so ne Sache. Je nach Geberwinkel wird selbst in flacheren Gewässern schon ein Kreis mit weit über 10 m Durchmesser "gescannt", was man auf dem Bildschirm sieht, ist der daraus errechnete Durchschnittswert. Nur wenn eine Struktur davon deutlich abweicht, ist sie überhaupt als solche zu erkennen.

Der Fisch, den man als Sichel sieht, dürfte zwar in der angegebenen Tiefe stehen, muss aber beileibe nicht direkt unter dem Boot stehen sondern kann in der angegebenen Tiefe überall innerhalb des Geberkegels stehen.. 

Ein handelsübliches Echolot kann allenfalls der groben Orientierung dienen...


----------



## dodsdomd (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Echolote......kritisch betrachtet*

Danke für diesen fachlichen Beitrag. 
Aber ich wiederhole mich gerne. Es ging beim Start dieser Diskussion nicht darum was man sieht, sondern um die Frage wo technischer Fortschritt noch zu ertragen und wann es reicht.

Auch der Angelsport wird ausgeschlachtet wie jedes andere Medium mit dem man Geld machen kann. Darunter zu leiden haben die Tiere. Auch die 3000 Euro teuren Geräte werden irgendwann dem Verbraucher zugänglich gemacht.

Defakto muss man nicht immer alles für gut heißen oder kaufen.


----------



## Sargblei (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Echolote......kritisch betrachtet*

Ich denke mal das die meisten an ihren Hausgewässer eh ohne Echolot klarkommen , und die Gewässerbeschaffenheit kennen.
Als wir im Mai am Uphuser Meer waren ,hätte ich mir allerdings schon ein Echolot gewünscht , weil dieses Gewässer absolutes Neuland war.Auch wenn es nur dazu gedient hätte halbwegs die Bodenbeschaffenheit rauszubekommen , bzw. die Kanten etc..
Ansonsten irrst du doch ziemlich Planlos übers wasser.

Da konnte selbst der 4 Beinige Fishfinder da unten nix mehr retten.


----------



## Angel-mäx (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Echolote......kritisch betrachtet*

Zitat Thomas:Ein handelsübliches Echolot kann allenfalls der groben Orientierung dienen

Genauso sehe ich das auch, wenn irgendwann einmal die Technik soweit ist das man am "Leitstrahl" des Echos den Köder vorm Maul des Fisches platzieren kann oder gar gleich reinhängt,wird sich die gesetzliche Lage dazu zu gunsten der Betroffenen mit Sicherheit ändern-heute ist es ohnehin schon oft so geregelt das der Gebrauch des Lotes nicht wärend der Angelns gestattet ist.
Der Gebrauch in Seegebieten halte ich dafür sogar für eine nützliche Sache ohne wenn und aber-für Wassertiefe oder gar für Orientierung die der Sicherheit dienen kann eigendlich bei gesundem Menschenverstand keine Widerrede aufkommen.
Das leerfischen von Gewässern halt ich auch für nicht umsetzbar. Die Blindangler die ein Echolot benötigen um mal einen Fisch als Sichel zu sehen sind ohnehin Stammkunden im Fischladen um zu Hause od. im Board zu Prahlen.Die aller meisten von den Sportfeunden nutzen es wohl eher als grobe Hilfe-denn mehr ist es nicht.
Ich sehe es wie den Gebrauch eines Futterkorbes oder noch einfacher ausgedrückt die Verwendung eines Schwimmers-immer nur die Optische Verlängerung zum Auge des Betrachters in dem Fall des Anglers.
Mfg Wolfgang


----------



## rainer1962 (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Echolote......kritisch betrachtet*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Je nach Geberwinkel kann man in 30 - 50 Meter Tiefe nichtmal einen VW - Bus mit dem Echolot orten... (aber nen 50 oder 60 cm Zander kann man da ja richtig ansprechen, meinen manche.....)


 

nun, von solchen Tiefen habe ich nicht gesprochen eher so um die 10m.(sry da habe ich mich falsch ausgedrückt bzw. bin von meinen Vorraussetzungen ausgegangen) Wenn ich jetzt nen harten Boden habe der Strukturen aufweist und ich einige Sicheln sehe, dann *kann *man davon ausgehen dass es sich um Zander handelt. Stimmt schon was ihr sagt, genaues kann man nicht sagen, aber man kann durchaus Rückschlüsse ziehen um was es sich handelt, und meist stimmt das dann auch. Ist halt alles eine Frage der Erfahrung in der Praxis. 
Klar ist natürlich dass man nicht zu 100% sagen kann um was es sich handelt, sehe ich im Freiwasser einen Fischschwarm (Futterfisch) darunter einige Sicheln, dann tippt man eben auf Barsche. Vielleicht entpuppen sich die Barsche dann aber auch als Haubentaucher|supergri
ohne Flachs, stimmt zwar dass man es nie sagen kann, aber die Erfahrung mit dem Lot bringt das mit sich, anders ists oft so dass man einen "Einschlag" bekomt ohne irgendwas Fischähnliches aufm Bild gehabt zu haben:q

im übrigen sind Elote eh nicht up to date |supergri denn, zumindest für die flachen Gewässer gibts, Unterwasserkameras:q
was will man mehr:m|wavey:


----------



## Maifliege (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Echolote......kritisch betrachtet*

Vorsicht Meinung

Hallo zusammen,

"auf ein Boot gehört ein ....lot, sonst gehts unter" usw. was nen Quatsch. Was passierte denn als es noch keine für den "Hausgebrauch" gab? Alle Boote versenkt? 

Es lassen sich damit Standplätze finden, ja natürlich. Das waren aber früher auch häufig wenig oder gar nicht bekannte "Rückzugsplätze" aus denen sich oft der Bestand generierte. Pauschal zu  behaupten der technische Fortschritt habe überall Folgen und habe nur in der Sportfischerei begrenzte Folgen ist naiv. Ich selbst frage mich eher was diese Dinger überhaupt mit Sportfischerei zu tun haben, einem Verbot stünde ich nicht abgeneigt gegenüber. Ich kenne jetzt schon Trophäenjäger die per Joystick und mit Hilfe des Echolots Unterwasserkameras steuern... Wo ist das Ende?
Technik soll das Leben erleichtern, am leichtesten kommt man im Fischgeschäft an den Fisch... Ein Übermaß an Technikeinsatz lehne ich für mich persönlich ab, gilt auch fürs Trolling. 
Wird mir einfach alles zu einfach... 
Aber dies ist eine ganz persönliche Einstellung. Ein guter Fisch sollte m. E, immer noch etwas das Können, die Erfahrung und den Einsatz des Fischers wieder spiegeln und nicht z. B. den Kapitaleinsatz in Hardware oder Sprit. 
Wenn neues oder fremdes Gewässer nehmt Kontakt zu den lokalen Fischern (Gerätehändlern) auf. Hebt die Stimmung insgesamt und lässt vielleicht auch etwas Geld in der Region.
In diesem Sinne

Grüße von der Maifliege


----------



## Hulk16 (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Echolote......kritisch betrachtet*

Ja früher war alles besser, da hatten wir den lebenden Köderfisch der ja heute verboten ist.
Früher hatten wir das Wettkampfangeln, den Setzkescher, usw.............
Ja ja, das alles wurde in Deutschland verboten und auf die Umsetzung achten nun die Vereine.
Auf der anderen Seite stehen die Angler die ihr Hobby ausleben möchten, ob es die Karpfenangler, Raubfischangler oder Friedfischangler allgemein sind.
Mit weiteren Verboten gibt es aber nur Mißgunst in den Vereinen, weil sich immer ein gewisser Prozensatz der Mitglieder über Verbote hinwegsetzt.
Mitgliederschwund in Angelvereinen ist da oft ein Thema.
Jetzt soll es mal wieder das Echolot sein welches verboten werden muß.
Am besten wird es sein, wir stellen alle das Angeln ein, dann haben die Kormorane genug zu fressen.
Was bringt aber so ein Echolotverbot dem Verein, bleiben dadurch etwa mehr Fische im Gewässer?
Ich würde da ganz klar 'NEIN' sagen.
Es ist der Umgang der Angler mit dem Fisch der wichtig ist.
Welche Typ Angelkollege ist es denn der High Tec für unser Hobby verbieten will, das sollte man eher mal hinterfragen.
Wieso haben diese Kollegen so eine große Angst um ihre lieben Fische?
Sie gehen doch auch angeln, wollen die armen Fische fangen, also wohl doch bloß Neider die nicht ab können das Kollegen mit High Tec Ausrüstung einen Vorteil haben.|kopfkrat


----------



## Fishzilla (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Echolote......kritisch betrachtet*



dodsdomd schrieb:


> Das kann ich dir gerne raus suchen ; ). Nur ist das ja icht die Frage. Die Frage ist ob man unsere stark belasteten Gewässer auch noch mit einem Echolot völlig leer fischen soll?



Moin moin.
Habe dieses Thema nur überflogen.
Frage von mir.   Hast du schon ein Echolot im Einsatz???
Woher beruhen deine Erfahrungen?
Woher beruhen die Erfahrungen von den anderen, die im Echolot eine Fanggarantie sehen? Welches Lot ist es, her damit.

Ich lese hier im Board  immer die gleichen Fragen zum Lot.
Das ist für mich die beste Bestätigung, das die meisten Angler nicht mit ihrem Lot umgehen können, falsch eingestellt haben und dazu noch Bilder sehen, die real nicht Existenz sind.
Wer möchte auch schon selber gerne zugeben, das er nicht mehr Fische fängt, obwohl er doch vor kurzen sich ein Lot für 1000€ aufs Boot geschraubt hat.

Kleine Geschichte:
Im Hafen GroBro mit ein paar Anglern gesprochen.
"Boh ey, so ein Lot ist voll geil. Draußen sind ohne Ende Fische und wir haben gefangen bis der Kahn voll war"
Darauf hin ein Blick ins Boot und auf dem Lot.
Boot war voll mit Bierflaschen und auf dem Lot lief noch munter das Demoprogramm.

Wenn ich zum Trollen auf der Ostsee rausfahre, dient das Lot nur für die Tiefenbestimmung, da ist ein anderes Instrument für mich viel wichtiger.
Kartenplotter. Noch so eine Teufelsmaschine.
Wiederum auf der Elbe dient das Lot zusätzlich als Spion der Grundbeschaffenheit. Das ist auch keine Fanggarantie.
Und kommt mir jetzt bitte nicht mit "Dafür kannst du aber länger angeln, da du nicht mehr suchen musst."
Jawohl, demnächst schiebe ich den Trailer per Hand zum Wasser.


Kurz um.
Das man mit einem Lot vielmehr Fische fängt, gar ein Gewässer leer fischt, ist zu meist eine Aussage von Personen, die selbst keins haben oder den Loten eine viel zu große Bedeutung zuschreiben.


----------



## Maifliege (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Echolote......kritisch betrachtet*

@ HULK16 

"Sie gehen doch auch angeln, wollen die armen Fische fangen, also wohl doch bloß Neider die nicht ab können das Kollegen mit High Tec Ausrüstung einen Vorteil haben"

Na siehste geht doch, der Satz fehlte mir hier noch...

Grüße


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Echolote......kritisch betrachtet*



			
				zanderfetischist schrieb:
			
		

> nun, von solchen Tiefen habe ich nicht gesprochen eher so um die 10m.


Ein Lowrance X-135 mit einem Sendewinkel von 20 Grad bei -3db hat auch da schon (10m Tiefe) einen Geberkegeldurchmesser am Grund von deutlich fast 3,5m! 
Da kannste einen Meterzander locker drin verstecken, ohne dass der auf dem Echolot angezeigt wird, wenn er grundnah steht.

Beui "Flachwasserloten" geht der Kegel bis (teilweise auch über) 60 Grad, heisst dann bei 10m Tiefe einen Durchmesser am Grund von fast 8m (da ist dann auch der 2m - Waller weg...)!!


----------



## Dxlfxn (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Echolote......kritisch betrachtet*

Leider verkommt die Debatte in eine Diskussion zwischen Neid und Unwissenheit. Alle Dinge haben zwei Seiten. Ich halte den Schleppangler mit seiner Ausrüstung, der die Fische in sehr sehr großen Meeresgebieten sucht für zumindest genauso fair, wie den Fliegenfischer, der die Lachse in den Zwangspassagen der Flüsse ( Pools ) befischt, wenn sie zum laichen aufsteigen. Das aber nur als Beispiel für die Zweiseitigkeit - also Off Topic!

Was also spricht gegen ein Echolot? Man kann definitiv keine Fische damit gezielt ausuchen und anwerfen. Wenn man das versuchen wollte, wäre der Zeitaufwand und der Fang sicher schlechter, als wenn man gleich ganz ohne Lot drauflosfischt.


----------



## BöhserZwerg (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Echolote......kritisch betrachtet*

*Echolot?erkennt man steinstellen oda?

*


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Echolote......kritisch betrachtet*



			
				Dolfin schrieb:
			
		

> Man kann definitiv keine Fische damit gezielt ausuchen und anwerfen.


Das versuchte ich mit meinen Beispielen auch physikalisch klarzumachen...


----------



## Dxlfxn (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Echolote......kritisch betrachtet*

Oh Gott, Big Wels...
Du hast vom Thema auch absolut garnichts verstanden.


----------



## Fishzilla (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Echolote......kritisch betrachtet*

[quote=BigWels;2134573]*Ich finde dass dieses Echolot gar nichts mehr mit richtigem Angeln zu tun hat!!!
Leute die sich das kaufen sind meistens:
a)Zu faul um Stellen zu suchen wo Fische stehen können.
b)Technikfreaks die die altmodische Methode zu langweilig finden.
c)Leute die nur 1 bis 2 Tage an einem unbekannten Gewässer sind.
#d#d#d 

(Punkt c ist einigermaßen versändlich....)


Also frage ich mal: Ist es nicht viel schöner die Natur zu genießen und in aller Ruhe mit einem guten "Anglerinsinkt" Stellen zu suchen als auf einem Bildschirm schon alles zu sehen???
*[/quote]

Was sind deine Vorstellungen, was wir auf dem Echolot sehen?
Schildere sie mir bitte mal.
Vielleicht mache ich was falsch.


----------



## BöhserZwerg (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Echolote......kritisch betrachtet*



Fishzilla schrieb:


> [quote=BigWels;2134573]*Ich finde dass dieses Echolot gar nichts mehr mit richtigem Angeln zu tun hat!!!
> Leute die sich das kaufen sind meistens:
> a)Zu faul um Stellen zu suchen wo Fische stehen können.
> b)Technikfreaks die die altmodische Methode zu langweilig finden.
> ...



Was sind deine Vorstellungen, was wir auf dem Echolot sehen?
Schildere sie mir bitte mal.
Vielleicht mache ich was falsch.[/quote]
ich denke dass man da umrisse von den fischen sieht...is doch so oda?


----------



## Dxlfxn (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Echolote......kritisch betrachtet*

Big Wels
Kannst ja mal mit auf die Ostsee fahren und mir 10 Kilometer vor der Küste in einem Seegebiet von 20x20 Kilometern die guten Stellen zeigen, die deine Fachkenntnis herausfindet. Da machen wird beide dann zusammen ne Bojenmontage auf Lachs...
Beurteile doch bitte nicht alles so pauschal. Es fischen nicht alle in Kleingewässern


----------



## Fishzilla (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Echolote......kritisch betrachtet*



BigWels schrieb:


> ich denke dass man da umrisse von den fischen sieht...is doch so oda?



Siehst du, jetzt kommt schon ein "oder?":q

Ich kann dir mit guten Gewissen sagen, das wenn ich auf Aal in der Elbe angel, benutze ich das Lot nur zur kurzfristigen Tiefenbestimmung und setzt den Anker. Das könnte ich auch aus jeder Gewässerkarte herauslesen.
Dann ist das Echolot aus, da es mir eh nichts bringt.
Genauso bei Zander.
Da braucht die Kiste nicht im Hintergrund zu laufen.
Da ist mein Echolot der Gummifisch und der ist billiger und fängt wirklich was.

Und die Schwärme auf dem Lot bedeuten nicht immer gleich Fänge. Zwar schön anzuschauen und für dein Adrenalin der Dealer.

Auch wir, zumindest ich bediene mich an ganz anderen Fischindikatoren.

Meine Augen, mein Gefühl sowie meine Erfahrung.

Kehrwasser, auf dem Lot unsichtbar. Ein Fischmagnet. Meiner Erfahrung nach.

Laut raubende Fische, wie Rapfen. Mein Ohr ist schneller als mein Lot.

Raubende Möwen, im Zusammenspiel mit den Räubern unter Wasser. Mein Lot sieht nur nach unten, meine Augen aber das Momentane.


----------



## Mr. Lepo (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Echolote......kritisch betrachtet*

Wenn wir auf Renken fischen, sieht man auf welcher Tiefe die Renkenschwärme unterm Boot durch ziehen.  Hier kann man, wenn man die Echos lesen kann, sicher sagen um welche Fische es sich handelt. 
Wenn sich die Renken aber nah am Boden aufhalten, sieht man sie auch nicht mehr auf dem Lot. In der Nähe von Renkenschwärme sieht man auch hin und wieder größere Sicheln, erkennen kann man aber nicht welcher Fisch dargestellt wird. Hier stellt man dann nur Vermutungen an, dass es sich um Räuber handelt.


Gruß
Lepo


----------



## Gummischuh (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Echolote......kritisch betrachtet*

@Fishzilla



> Boot war voll mit Bierflaschen und auf dem Lot lief noch munter das Demoprogramm.


:q ...Der war nicht schlecht#6

Aber Du hast Recht, geht eigentlich nix über'n Instinktomat.


----------



## dodsdomd (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Echolote......kritisch betrachtet*

Vielen Dank für diese intelligenten Sätze "MAIFLIEGE". Mal jemand der aufgepasst hat. 

Hier reden die meisten davon, dass ein Echolot eigentlich rein garnichts bringt außer zur groben Erkennung des Gewässergrundes. Aber scheinbar besitzt jeder eins. Mit dem Vorwurf von Neid werde ich mich nicht weiter auseinander setzten. Dies ist kindlich und völlig eingeschränkt.

Auch wenn das Echolot nur für Gewässerbeschaffenheit dienen sollte, so zerstört es allerdings die letzte Chance der Fische sich Rückzugsgebiete zu schaffen. Das ein Schongebiet von 30 m² (oder vielleicht auch etwas mehr) für viele Tonnen Fisch in Seen und Flüssen reichen soll kann sich jeder selbst beantworten. 
Auch das Argument man hätte große Flächen Gewässer vor sich spielt keine Rolle. Und natürlich muss man sich die Frage stellen warum es früher auch ohne funktionierte und heute so schwer zu disskutieren ist, selbiges wieder abzuschaffen?

Ich denke wer sich die Meere unseres Planeten mal anschaut, weiß wozu Technik führt (im speziellen Echolote). Es gibt keinerlei Chancen für die Fische sich geeignete Verstecke zu suchen. 
Und dies steht auch unseren Einheimischen Gewässern bevor.

Und wer jetzt noch behauptet dies zeuge von Unwissenheit und Neid oder einer übertriebenen Auslegung dieses Gerätes, der behauptet auch leer gefischte Meere und der Klimawandel haben rein garnichts mit dem Menschen oder Technik zu tun.

Dein Recht ist: 
Anteil zu haben an dem großen Schatz, den die deutschen Fischgewässer bergen;

Deine Pflicht ist:
diesen Hort zu schützen, zu hegen und zu pflegen, wo immer es auch sei.

Lustig empfnde ich eh den Typ Meerangler, dessen Terain auf Grund von hochtechnisierter Fischerei kurz vor dem Kollaps steht, er sich aber für Echolote ausspricht.

Petri Heil


----------



## Dxlfxn (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Echolote......kritisch betrachtet*

Zusammengefasst:
Du woltest mit vorgefasster Meinung andere zur Stellungsnahme bewegen um dann deinen Erguß einem etwas breiterem Publikum zu präsentieren.
Die Präsentation ist gelungen - der Rest ging danben.


----------



## dodsdomd (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Echolote......kritisch betrachtet*

Das ist auch eine Art eine Diskussion zu führen. Aber trotzdem viel Spaß in der überfischten Ostsee. Die Fische dort oben machen wohl irgend was falsch, das sie alle auf einmal aussterben.


----------



## Dxlfxn (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Echolote......kritisch betrachtet*

Du machst einen Fehler: Du pauschalisierst!
"Die" Fische sterben nicht aus. Es geht dem Dorsch nicht gut. Es gab noch niemals zuvor einen so starken Bestand an Meerforellen und Lachsen wie derzeit.
Es gibt ausserdem dabei sehr sehr starke regionale Unterschiede. Dazu kommt, dass eben die großen Schwärme für die Kutterangler fehlen. Auf den Flächen gibts nach wie vor Dorsch. Aber man muß den Dorsch auch schonen.
Dabei hilft z.B. eine vorsichtige und gezielte Schleppangelei. Dort kann ich gerade auch durch Echoloteinsatz dem Dorsch " aus dem Wege gehen" - zumindest bei der Lachsangelei.
Es gelingt nie ganz - aber immer besser.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Echolote......kritisch betrachtet*

Auf jeden Fall liegt das nicht an den Echoloten der Angler, dass die Dorsche weniger werden  (empfehle dazu die wissenschaftliche Literatur, dies ja zu Genüge gibt)....
Davon ab müsst ihr nicht persönlich werden..


----------



## rainer1962 (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Echolote......kritisch betrachtet*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Zusammengefasst:
> Du woltest mit vorgefasster Meinung andere zur Stellungsnahme bewegen um dann deinen Erguß einem etwas breiterem Publikum zu präsentieren.
> Die Präsentation ist gelungen - der Rest ging danben.


 
deine Aussage ist nicht ganz falsch,
einen Monat dabei
8 Beiträge, alle zu diesem Thema...
Peta???o.ä. lässt grüßen?#c

egal, ich schaue gerne Unterwasserfilme:q
und letztendlich bin ich verantwortlich dafür wie und was ich wann wo verwerte und wie ich den Bestand hege und Pflege....


----------



## dodsdomd (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Echolote......kritisch betrachtet*

Alles in allem sollte dies auch nur eine Diskussion werden. Mit Pros und Contras. 
Ich behaupte nicht das ein Echolot 100% ig schlecht oder positiv zu bewerten ist. Nur lebt eine Diskussion eben von hitzigen Auseinandersetzungen und einer genaueren Betrachtungsweise. 

Aber eins kann doch niemand abstreiten.........ohne Echolot wäre es der Berufsfischerei doch niemals möglich Fische in solchen Unmengen aus dem Meer zu ziehen. Man muss den Gewässergrund kennen um seine Netzte auslegen zu können. Genauso wie man per Echolot weiß wo die Schwärme stehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Echolote......kritisch betrachtet*



> ohne Echolot wäre es der Berufsfischerei doch niemals möglich Fische in solchen Unmengen aus dem Meer zu ziehen.


Und was hat das mit Anglern zu tun?
Die Echolote der Fischer sind ne ganz andere Nummer (preislich wie technisch).......


----------



## Gunnar. (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Echolote......kritisch betrachtet*

Moin,

Also der Gedanke das wir mit tech. Hilfsmittel auch noch den letzten Fische aus den letzten Rückzugsgebieten rausfischen ist garnicht sooo abwähgig. Die Zeiten als ein Angler noch mit einfachsten Mitteln regelmäßig erfolgreich war sind vorbei. Das wir heute auch Erfolge haben liegt mit daran das wir uns Techniken , Technik und Methoden bedienen die früher einfach nicht nötig waren. 
Sicher , Opa mit Bambusrute und Korkpose fängt heute auch noch seinen Fisch und ein Echolot allein macht den See nicht leer , aber die Auswirkungen des tech. Fortschritts kann mal ruhig mal hinterfragen.


----------



## dodsdomd (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Echolote......kritisch betrachtet*

Und auch in der wissenschaftlichen Literatur ist zu lesen, dass Europäische Fischer in den Atlantik ausweichen um dort die letzten Fischschwärme zu erbeuten. Und dazu gehört eben auch ein Echolot.

Das die Echolote der Fischer wesentlich teuerer sind ist schlicht weg verständlich, da sie genannte zum ertragreichen fischen benötigen. Nur glaubt doch nicht ernsthaft irgendwer, dass die Technik um Angler einen Bogen macht. Natürlich werden die Echolote in 5 Jahren Fische erkennen und auf wenige Zentimeter orten. 

Auch der Bereich angeln wird wirtschaftlich ausgeschlachtet. Wer dies ignoriert und sagt..."mir doch egal ich kauf alles was bessere Erfolgchancen bietet".............hat schlichtweg die komplette Situation unserer Umwelt nicht verstanden.


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Echolote......kritisch betrachtet*



dodsdomd schrieb:


> Und auch in der wissenschaftlichen Literatur ist zu lesen, dass Europäische Fischer in den Atlantik ausweichen um dort die letzten Fischschwärme zu erbeuten. Und dazu gehört eben auch ein Echolot.


 
Junge, du hast dich verlaufen  ... du bist im falschen Board ... hier ist ein Anglerboard ... hier sind Angler "mit der Handangel", Sportfischer (wer das Wort an sich mag)  ... wir sind hier keine Berufsfischer ....


----------



## dodsdomd (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Echolote......kritisch betrachtet*

Um einen See zu überfischen reichen auch Handangeln, wie man am Bestand vieler deutscher Seen sehen kann ; ).

Lese mal den kompletten Eintrag bitte.

Petri Heil zurück


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Echolote......kritisch betrachtet*



dodsdomd schrieb:


> Um einen See zu überfischen reichen auch Handangeln, wie man am Bestand vieler deutscher Seen sehen kann ; ).
> 
> Lese mal den kompletten Eintrag bitte.
> 
> Petri Heil zurück


 
Nenne mir die Seen bitte mit Nachweis bezüglich der Handangeln

So ganz kann ich mir des Eindrucks nicht verwehren, dass du noch nie mit Echolot geangelt hast ...

und sei mir nicht böse, wenn ich jetzt einfach mal provoziere:
aber mit Trollen kennst du dich besser aus als mit Echoloten


----------



## dtnorway (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Echolote......kritisch betrachtet*

Meine Meinung dazu ist, das der Angler der ein Echolot verwendet, das kleinste Licht in der Technikkette ist. Einem Angler vorzuwerfen das er die Gewässer leerfischt auf Grund der Verwendung eines Echolots ist lächerlich. Zumal ich in Deutschland kein Gewässer (ausser der Ostsee/Nordsee)kenne wo es keine Fangbegrenzung gibt. Hält sich jeder an diese wird es auch keine leeren Gewässer geben. 
Bevor hier der Echolot-Angler auf die Finger bekommt müsste man eigentlich zuerst dem Hersteller und dann dem Händler auf die Finger klopfen weil diese "Verbrecher" uns das Teufelszeug ja anbieten. Es ist nun mal so das die Technik nicht stehen bleibt und das ist gut so. Ich verstehe überhaupt nicht wie man darüber überhaupt diskutieren muss. Das ist so überflüssig wie ein Kropf!
Als allererstes sollte man sich mal darüber Gedanken machen wer die Weltmeere belastet und womit und wie; man kann sich aber auch darüber Gedanken machen warum in Binnengewässer der Fischbestand belastet ist. Da fällt mir pauschal schon mal ein aktueller Fall ein. Ich sage nur Salzeinleitung in die Weser!#d Hier im Board gibt es auch Thread's wo beschrieben wird wie Milch "den Bach runter geht", Gülle oder ähnliches ist auch ganz grosses Kino. Hier in meinem direkten Einzugsbereich wurde in einem Wasserschutzgebiet eine Bio-Gasanlage genehmigt und gebaut. Bei der auch prompt die "Scheixxe" in den angrenzenden Bach lief und auf Jahre sämtliches Leben vernichtet hat. 
Bei diesen "Fischvernichtern" sollten wir mal zuerst anfangen und nicht beim Angler der auf dem See oder wo auch immer sein Echolot zur Bodenerkennung/Tiefenanzeige verwendet.
Ich fasse es nicht. Für mich gibt es als Technick-Nutzer da überhaupt nix zu hinterfragen.


----------



## Franky (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Echolote......kritisch betrachtet*



dodsdomd schrieb:


> Um einen See zu überfischen reichen auch Handangeln, wie man am Bestand vieler deutscher Seen sehen kann ; ).
> 
> Lese mal den kompletten Eintrag bitte.
> 
> Petri Heil zurück



Moin..
Irgendwie geht hier die Diskussion ziemlich vom Thema weg, oder? Geht es um den "kritischen betrachteten" Einsatz von Echoloten oder die "Überfischung" der (Binnen)(welt)Meere?
Davon ab: welche Seen meinst Du? Quellen dazu?


----------



## dodsdomd (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Echolote......kritisch betrachtet*

In erster Linie geht es darum viele Meinungen zum Thema Echolot zu hören. Kritische Stimmen wie auch Befürworter dieser Technik. Um sich später ein Bild davon zu machen und seinen eigenen Horizont zu erweitern. Dabei darf ruhig Gas gegeben werden!!!!!

Wichtig anzumerken ist doch, dass man Rückzugsorte der Fische ausfindig machen kann. Und das muss nicht sein. Außerdem steht außer Frage das man in ein paar Jahren die Fische auf dem Echolot erkennen wird. Dies gibt es bereits und ist nur zeitlich beschränkt bis es auch für den Normal Verbraucher bezahlbar wird. Was hat das dann noch mit angeln zu tun? 

Der Rhein ist ein super Beispiel. Hier wurde jahrelang alles weggekloppt von "Handanglern" !


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Echolote......kritisch betrachtet*



dodsdomd schrieb:


> In erster Linie geht es darum viele Meinungen zum Thema Echolot zu hören. Kritische Stimmen wie auch Befürworter dieser Technik. Um sich später ein Bild davon zu machen und seinen eigenen Horizont zu erweitern. Dabei darf ruhig Gas gegeben werden!!!!!
> 
> 
> Der Rhein ist ein super Beispiel. Hier wurde jahrelang alles weggekloppt von "Handanglern" !


 
Also gib Gas und erweitere meinen Horizont und *belege* mal, wo, wann und wie der Rhein von Handanglern leergefischt wurde und stelle den Zusammenhang (Belege !!) zu dem Echoloteinsatz dar!

Tut mir leid, aber ich kann dich nicht erst nehmen, da du nur pauschal behauptest und nichts belegst ... also gib Gas und beweise deine Ernsthaftigkeit .. und fangte mal mit Belegen dazu an:



dodsdomd schrieb:


> Um einen See zu überfischen reichen auch Handangeln, wie man am Bestand vieler deutscher Seen sehen kann ; ).


 
.. und da der Rhein kein See ist (siehst du wie wir hier deinen Horizont erweitern)..

bring gleich nach den Belegen für die leer gefischten Seen dann die Belege für den *Fluß* !!


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Echolote......kritisch betrachtet*

Ein Beleg oder eine Quelle für das "leerfischen eines Sees mittels Handangel" fehlt immer noch...


> Der Rhein ist ein super Beispiel. Hier wurde jahrelang alles weggekloppt von "Handanglern" !


Was denn?
Sind wir wieder mal beim Thema Zander?
Dann empfehle ich Dir auch dazu entsprechende Literatur bzw. ide entsprechenden Threads hier im Forum.
Der Rückgang der Zander (und das aufkommen von Barbe, Rapfen und Waller) liegt nicht an den Anglern, sondern an der zurückgehenden Eutrophierung des Rheins...

Wenn Du meinst, dass Angler gefährlich für die Fische bwz. deren Bestände sind, solltest Du Dir (sofern Du selber angelst) am besten ein anderes Hobby suchen...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Echolote......kritisch betrachtet*



dodsdomd schrieb:


> Ich behaupte nicht das ein Echolot 100% ig schlecht oder positiv zu bewerten ist.


Aha, bitte, das klingt doch schon ganz anders, was dazu gelernt! :m

Dass Fische nun Probleme mit dem Überleben ihrer Art haben, das ist leider so.
Aber es gibt Ursachen, und Quantoren der Wirkung dieser Ursachen. 
Da steht das was der Angler mit einer Handangel rausziehen kann, so ziemlich an allerletzter Stelle. An erster Stelle aber die Abfallentsorgung in Flüsse und Meere, die zu mehr als nur ein bischen Wassertrübung führen.

Mal ein Beispiel: Der Rhein (wie die anderen Ströme auch) soll früher einen Lachsaufstieg gehabt haben, dass niemand gegen die Fänge gegenan essen konnte, und Lachs als das billigste, unschmackhafteste Lebensmittel diskreditiert und vor allem in der Verabreichung festgeschrieben wurde. Das kann man nämlich zweifelsfrei nachlesen. 

Und sowas wünsche ich mir zurück, mehr Fische als das Auge reicht und man je fangen kann, dass das Wasser brodelt auf Kilometern vor Fischen. Das wäre mal wieder was, gar nicht mal so unmöglich.

Dazu muß aber zuerst die Vergiftung weg, die das Ablaichen und den Laich zerstört. Keine Laichgründe, keine Fische mehr. Ein Bagger vernichtet einen Forellenbach im nu, was 1000 Angler nicht können. 
Und der Echolot hat für die Sportfischer daran keinen nennenswerten Anteil - weil wie oben beschrieben keine Massenjagd mit Netzen oder dergleichen durchgeführt wird.


----------



## Fischpaule (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Echolote......kritisch betrachtet*

Moin
Lustige Diskussion hier....
Ich persönlich bin kein so rechter Freund von diesem Wasserfernsehen, was aber weniger daran liegt, das ich befürchte, das durch den Einsatz die Gewässer leergefischt werden, zumal die Geräte ja scheinbar wirklich noch nicht so gut sind - sonst hätte man Nessi doch schon längst gefunden , als vielmehr aus dem Grund, dass mir durch den Einsatz etwas sehr reizvolles am angeln verloren gehen würde - es ist doch spannend, das Gewässer zu beobachten und die Struktur anhand der Umgebung zu erahnen, die alten Hasen am Gewässer zu beobachen und dann die genauen Stellen auszuloten....:l

Sicher ist mir klar, das dies im Meer nicht so gut funktioniert und das dort die guten Fangplätze über Generationen weiter gegeben wurden und nicht so einfach gefunden werden können - auch soll von mir aus jeder der mag, solch ein Ding benutzen - aber für mich, ist  eine "herkömmlich" gefundene gute Angelstelle mit viel Emotionalität belegt und ich genieße einfach die Zeit beim beobachten des Gewässers.....

#h


----------



## Fishzilla (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Echolote......kritisch betrachtet*



dodsdomd schrieb:


> Petri Heil
> 
> Mich würde eure Meinung zum Thema Echolot und Technisierung des Angelns interessieren.
> Die neuste Generation Echolote ist in der Lage Fische nach ihrere Art zu erkennen und anzuzeigen. Wird es dem Angler damit nicht zu leicht gemacht? Verkommt das Angeln damit nicht zum reinen abfischen nach Masse und Größe? Sind dadurch nicht auch Gewässer bedroht leer gefischt zu werden?
> ...




Du bist mir noch eine Frage schuldig.

Hast du schon einmal ein Echolot benutzt, hast du irgendwelche Erfahrungen damit machen können, das du solch ein fundamentalistisches Wissen über diesem hast?

Ich habe auch so das Gefühl, das du nicht gespannt auf unsere Meinungen bist, sondern vielmehr auf unsere Reaktionen.


----------



## Angel-mäx (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Echolote......kritisch betrachtet*

dodsdomd,erklär uns/mir doch einmal welche Angelmethoden Du praktizierst,damit zB.kein Teich/See leergefischt wird.
Beantworte mir bitte nur diese eine Frage.Bitte

mfg Wolfgang


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Echolote......kritisch betrachtet*



Fishzilla schrieb:


> Du bist mir noch eine Frage schuldig.


 
Mir ist er auch Antworten schuldig .. aber statt zu antworten, TROLLT er sich lieber


----------



## Angel-mäx (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Echolote......kritisch betrachtet*

Ich denk wir werden keine Antworten erhalten-er ist *kein Angler!!!*
Angler denken kritisch nicht caotisch und haben daher nicht nur Fragen sondern
auch Antworten.

mfg Wolfgang


----------



## Dxlfxn (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Echolote......kritisch betrachtet*

Hi,
ich möchte noch einen kleinen Beitrag zum weiter oben geannten Rhein machen ( gilt vielleicht auch für andere Flüsse). Diese Infos habe ich nicht aus eigener Hand, sondern gesprächsweise von jemandem mitbekommen, dessen Meinung ich sehr schätze.
Der Rhein ist in den letzten Jahren sehr viel sauberer geworden. Was bedeutet das? Es gibt sehr viel weniger Tubifex - der Weißfisch hat nichts mehr zu fressen -, die Sichttiefe nimmt zu, das begünstigt Augenräuber, wie z.B. den Brutfischräuber Rapfen. Auch andere Augenräuber nehmen zu.
Diejenigen, die noch vor wenigen Jahren ihre 5 bis 10 Brassen und fette Rotaugen fingen, fangen  nix mehr. Eventuell zerdonnert ihnen noch ne fette Barbe die Stippe. Der Rhein wird wieder so, wie in den "guten alten Zeiten". Ist mal jemandem aufgefallen, das die Fischer damals nicht fett und rund waren? Die gute alte Zeit hatte zwar Lachse - aber eben keine Massen an Weißfisch.

Und zum Rest der Debatte:
Ich möchte nicht die einen entlasten und die anderen belasten. Schongebiete befahre ich nicht mit dem Echolot. Ein Echolot ist ein Hilfsmittel. Der Einsatz entscheidet nicht über den Fischbestand - sondern mein Verhalten mit dem Fang.


----------



## dodsdomd (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Echolote......kritisch betrachtet*

Diese Geräte kann man im übrigen auch Ausleihen. Also erst mal zum Thema, man erkennt keine Fische auf einem Echolot.

http://www.humminbird.com/on_the_water/photo-gallery.aspx

Soviel zum Thema kann sich keiner leisten und kostet mehrere tausend Euro.

http://store.humminbird.com/humminb...eries/797c2-si-combo-cho/prod406770-1CHO.html

Im übrigen fische ich auf die herkömliche Art und Weise. Beobachten, ausprobieren und viele Tage am Wasser verbringen bis ich das Gewässer kenne. 

Dazu gerne auch gleich die passende Kamera.

http://www.castawaylakes.com/Electronics.html


----------



## dodsdomd (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Echolote......kritisch betrachtet*

Den letzten Abschnitt finde ich auch super. 

_*Ein weiteres Schmankerl:
*Viele der Humminbirds können mit elektrischen Downriggern von Cannon vernetzt werden. Sie erledigen dann das Auslegen und Einholen des Downriggergewichts, passen die Lauftiefen des Köders an die jeweilige Tiefe bzw. Bodenkontur an oder lassen ihn zwischen verschiedenen Tiefen wechseln.
_

http://www.angelvideo.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=544&Itemid=43


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Echolote......kritisch betrachtet*

Wenn Du dieser Werbung glauben wilst darfst Du das gerne - aber auch die beste Werbung setzt die Physik nicht außer Kraft:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2133921&postcount=25


----------



## dodsdomd (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Echolote......kritisch betrachtet*

Finde ich ja auch gut das du das in Frage stellst. Was meinst du wie die Bilder entstanden sind? Das sieht schon schwer nach einer orginal Aufzeichnug aus. Und was sagst du zu diesen Unterwasser Kameras? Auch nur werbestrategischer Müll?

Aber erst mal will ich mich bedanken für die rege Teilnahme. Die Reaktionen auf meine pauschalisierenden Äußerungen und Mutmaßungen sind viel aufschlussreicher als ich dachte. Das sich so darüber aufgeregt wird erstaunt mich. Ich hoffe alle Haare sind noch auf dem Kopf.

Jetzt muss ich nur noch überlegen was für ein Gerät ich mir kaufe.


----------



## rainer1962 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Echolote......kritisch betrachtet*



dodsdomd schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich nur noch überlegen was für ein Gerät ich mir kaufe.


 

dürfte ja nicht schwer fallen

ich gebe Dir nen Tip...
ein schweres lotblei (je nach Gewässer das du befischen willst) und ein Thermometer
ach ja nen Stift brauchst du noch und wenn dir das nicht zuviel Technik ist, druckst du dir ein Bild von deinem Gewässer bei Google Earth aus, falls das auch noch zuviel technik für dich ist, reicht auch ein normaler Schreibblock auf den du alles malen kannst:m


----------



## Dxlfxn (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Echolote......kritisch betrachtet*

Hallo mein lieber Technikfreund,
ein paar Fragen habe ich noch zu deinen Bedenken:
Wo liegt dein Problem mit der UW Kamera? Sie ist definitiv nicht dazu geeignbet, Fische unter Wasser aufzufinden. Wie sollte das auch gehen? Ich kenne ein paar Leute, die diese Kameras testen.
Sie sind so klein und das Objektiv kann nur in relativ geringer Tiefe bei klarem Wasser brauchbare Aufnahmen machen. In der Ostsee ist da irgendwo bei 17 oder 20 Metern Schluß. Sie zeigen dir einen sehr begrenzten Ausschnitt von max 2 bis 3m Entfernung scharf. In größerer Tiefe oder bei normaler Trübung geht garnichts.
Geignet sind diese Kameras eigentlich eher dazu, den Köderlauf in diesen Tiefen zu beobachten und bei schwierigen Strömungsverhältnissen, die in dieser Tiefe sogar entgegen der Oberflächenströmung laufen können, die Köder zu wechseln oder die Geschwindigkeit zu
regulieren. Wenn man sehr viel Glück hat, kann man auch einmal einen Biß oder Fehlbiß am Köder sehen.
Wer mehr daraus machen will, dem gehts genauso, wie denen, die mit dem Echolot zuviel wollen. Deine Links bringen nichts, das sie Zufallsergebnisse zeigen. Humminbird - nie eine Firma die irgendwo einmal besonders für Innovation stand - versucht mit diesen Bildern zur
Zeit massiv in den Markt der frustrierten zu kommen. Wenn das alles so einfach wäre, müßte das Militär nicht wahnsinniges Geld in Suchtechnik/ Sonartechnik stecken um so kleine Teile wie U Boote zu finden. Also laß diese Schnappschüsse mal das bleiben, was sie sind.
Die Kombinationen "Echolot und elektrische Downrigger" gibts auch schon sehr lange. Sie ist nur unpraktisch und bringt nichts. Es ist ein Schmankerl für Leute, die alles haben - nur keine Vorstellung der Realität. Wenn ein Downrigger ständig rauf und runter fährt, entlastet er entweder die Rute -oder er reißt die Schnur aus dem Clip. Eine lose eingestellte Rolle läßt Schnur frei und wird sich irgenmdwann um die Rutenspitze legen. Dort reißt sie bei ersten Biß ab.
Technik sollte man nicht verdammen. Man kann sie sinnvoll nutzen. Man kann sie auch ablehnen. Es soll sogar Leute geben, die nur mit selbstgebautem Gerät fischen. Ist doch auch o.k. Jedem Tierchen sein Pläsierchen. Es ist nur niemand von denen der bessere oder schlechtere Angler oder Mensch. Indem man sich als fairer, besser oder waidgerechter über andere erhebt, ist man eigentlich schon der wirkliche Verlierer.
Es gibt da sicher auch wirkliche Ausreißer - aber um die geht es hier wirklich nicht.


----------



## dodsdomd (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Echolote......kritisch betrachtet*

Sehr schöner Abschluss dieses Themas. 

Markus verabschiedet sich von der Bühne und macht sich mal auf die Suche nach einem Echolot.

Danke an alle die sich aufgeregt und deabtiert haben.

Petri Heil


----------



## Fishzilla (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Echolote......kritisch betrachtet*



dodsdomd schrieb:


> Sehr schöner Abschluss dieses Themas.
> 
> Markus verabschiedet sich von der Bühne und macht sich mal auf die Suche nach einem Echolot.
> 
> ...



Bitte, Bitte
Keine Ursache, wir helfen wo wir können.
Gerne wieder. Vielleicht dann über Trolling?:q


----------

